# Hereford breeder from the Netherlands!



## Mazoe

Hi everyone 

My name is Marieke and I live in the Netherlands. I'm 20 years old and breeding mice for 3 years now. I want to come with some of my breeding friends to a show in England next year in februari.  I'm studying at Groenhorst College, the biggest Animal school in the Netherlands and this is my last year. I'm not reaaally good with English so sorry for the little grammatic faults ghehe! 

I'm gonna show you some of my Hereford's 
*
Red Hereford, Male*









*Blue Hereford, Female (was pregnant on the photo, has now given birth on the 5th of September)*









*2 Black Hereford brothers, look at how they're holding tails! Hihi, so lovely :love* 









*Lovely babies* :love









*The first Choco Hereford male who I used much for breeding *









*And some lovely Red and choco babies *









Hope you guys enjoyed the photo's!  Do you want to stay up to date and see everything what happens in my Mousery?  I have my own Facebook page, and you can find me on Mousery Mazoe


----------



## SarahC

good pictures.I've looked at and liked your page.


----------



## skeallzy

I absolutely adore herefords ^.^
Found your mousery, and liked it. 
Your English is pretty good, actually, and I've heard forums and such are a great way to get more comfortable with another language! I managed to pick up some German for a minute when I was playing an MMO on a German server.


----------



## andypandy29us

hello and welcome  ... I have also liked you page on fb


----------

